
Show HN: BotFunded – Track which chatbots are getting the most funding - iisbum
https://botfunded.com/
======
sixhobbits
I am well aware of the scales at which VC funding operates, but these numbers
are still scary. e.g.

"Butter raised $3,000,000 in a Seed round from General Catalyst Partners on
Jul 8, 2016.

...

"ButtersBot bring you the hottest and funniest polls in the world right now.
It likes talking about celebrities, sports and a lot of other shit. At the end
of each poll, I will deliver the results right to your inbox."

